# got my 29.5's



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i got my 29.5's today, had to drive 365 miles round trip to get them. they are used but in good shape i think. im runnin maroon and limegreen the outlaw set weights only 3lbs more than the 28 mudzilla set. should my set up be ok?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i would think that's gonna be fine. that lime green is stout. by no means do i think you will be slipping the belt.
you will hear red secondary a lot but recent reading and comparing setups of two companies has shown me that the yellow im running may very well be too much spring.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

:showpics:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea lets see some pics of the tires lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Stop teasing us. We want to see too.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

gotta wait till monday to get them mounted. yall gotta wait !!!!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad you like the tires...hope they were what you were expecting. Carl is good people.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I would ride the lime green for a while. I have a red, and I think it it too much spring. I have been thinking about going down. My fuel economy sux. With the high price of fuel, changing a belt each year seems cheaper to me, that is if the belt belt isn't slipping.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You will be perfectly fine with the Lime Green. You won't have ANY problems......I run a Lime Green with 28x10 Silverbacks and its really too much. I am going to Green now....lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya'll keep sayin that you dont need that much spring... ya'll must be tiny little 150lbs fella's that ride all flat land.... haha.... Let me know how those belts hold up...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if ya know something big fella let hear it cuz i'm in the 210 class. the limegreen seemed to be really stiff with the 28 mudzillas and fuel economy sucked.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dalton's max secondary spring is the violet and they say its for the 31 and 32 inch tires.
Comparing it to EPI springs in the chart its equivalent to a black. that's one less than almond!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

so what ur sayin is everyone runnin red and yellow springs are over clutched


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I ran a green with my 28 mudzilla's and it was all it ever needed. I'm going with lime green with my 29.5's.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well I'm gonna keep in the lime green and see how it works with the 29.5s, but i do think it was a little much for the 28s


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> dalton's max secondary spring is the violet and they say its for the 31 and 32 inch tires.
> Comparing it to EPI springs in the chart its equivalent to a black. that's one less than almond!


this is why I think dalton is full of ****.... There's no way I could ride w/ 29's on a basically stock secondary spring, and NOT burn up a belt... 

You might be just fine w/ the lime green, I dunno, but Having ridden w/ the red... And only the red with 29's.... I never had a problem, it felt like the right amount of spring to me. Again, all personal preferance...


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

^^^I agree the red seems perfect with the 29.5's for my style of riding and the maroon primary definetly compliments it well..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Unless your in just Peanut butter all the time. The Lime Green will really be fine. I ran a Lime with 29.5's on my old Red Brute 750 and I never had a problem and I weigh 220. I mean the Red helps. Now I always run skinny too though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish we could bring in a clutching expert as a guest speaker for a night...
Like who ever that guy is at EPI.. Glenn sometihng..?
perhaps we could get him to write a short article on primaries and secondaries and how they play together.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> I wish we could bring in a clutching expert as a guest speaker for a night...
> Like who ever that guy is at EPI.. Glenn sometihng..?
> perhaps we could get him to write a short article on primaries and secondaries and how they play together.


That would be cool.....but there is so many different ways for different types of riding....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Unless your in just Peanut butter all the time. The Lime Green will really be fine. I ran a Lime with 29.5's on my old Red Brute 750 and I never had a problem and I weigh 220. I mean the Red helps. Now I always run skinny too though.



yeah see for a while I ran 12's on all 4... then went to skinnies up front.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Fuel economy? Are you guys serious? We'll pay $400-$600 for tires, a couple hundred bucks for a muffler, $200-$300 just for flashy wheels, $100 for snorks, several hundred dollars for a programmable ECM etc, etc, etc and we're complaining about fuel economy? LOL

Ya gotta pay to play.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Kinda what I was thinking LOL 

Fuel Economy? :261::wtf:

LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thats what the problem with fuel economy is i spent to much on the other stuff


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

this is the before
















this is after


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, how do you like them so far


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

only rode then short distance on road today and they seem to be smother than the mudzillas at slow speeds , that all i know right now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

much better!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------

